# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  ذو النورين

## محمد احمد حسن

*عثمان بن عفان الأموي القرشي ثالث الخلفاء الراشدين، وهو أحد العشرة المبشرين بالجنة، ومن السابقين إلى الإسلام. وكنيته ذو النورين. وقد لقب بذلك لأنه تزوج اثنتين من بنات الرسول: رقية ثم بعد وفاتها أم كلثوم.

*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*نسبه

هو: عثمان بن عفان بن أبي العاص بن أمية بن عبد شمس بن عبد مناف بن قصي بن كلاب بن مرة بن كعب بن لؤي بن غالب بن فهر بن مالك بن النضر وهو قريش بن كنانة بن خزيمة بن مدركة بن إلياس بن مضر بن نزار بن معد بن عدنان .
أمه هي الصحابية الجليلة : أروى بنت كريز بن حبيب بن عبد شمس بن عبد مناف بن قصي بن كلاب بن مرة بن كعب بن لؤي بن غالب بن فهر بن مالك بن النضر وهو قريش بن كنانة بن خزيمة بن مدركة بن إلياس بن مضر بن نزار بن معد بن عدنان .
وهي ابنة عمة النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، فأمها هي البيضاء بنت عبد المطلب عمة الرسول[1].


*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*نشأته

ولد بمكة وفي رواية انه ولد بالطائف، كان غنيا شريفا في الجاهلية. وكان أنسب قريش لقريش. أنجبت أمه أروى: عثمان وأخته أمنة. وبعد وفاة عفان ، تزوجت أروى من عقبة بن ابي معيط ، وأنجبت منه ثلاثة أبناء وبنت هم: الوليد بن عقبة و خالد بن عقبة و عمرو بن عقبة وأم كلثوم بنت عقبة فهم إخوة عثمان لأمه.
كان عثمان من بطن بني أمية بن عبد شمس بن عبد مناف وهم من كبار سادات قريش وكان كريما جوادا وكان من كبار الأثرياء، و أبوه عفان هو ابن عم الصحابي الجليل أبي سفيان بن حرب الذي حارب الرسول وأذاه قبل أن يسلم عند فتح مكة. ويلتقي نسب عثمان مع رسول الله في الجد الرابع عبد مناف.
*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*صفاته

كان رجلا ليس بالقصير ولا بالطويل، رقيق البشرة، كث اللحية عظيمها، عظيم الكراديس ( جمع كردوس، وهو كل عظمين التقيا في مفصل)، عظيم ما بين المنكبين، كثير شعر الرأس، يصفِّر لحيته. وقال الزهري: كان عثمان رجلا مربوعا، حسن الشعر، حسن الوجه، أصلع، أروح الرجلين(منفرج ما بينهما), وأقنى(طويل الأنف مع دقة أرنبته، وحدب في وسطه), خدل الساقين(ضخم الساقين), طويل الذراعين، قد كسا ذراعيه جعد الشعر، أحسن الناس ثغرا، جُمَّته(مجتمع شعر الرأس) أسفل من أذنيه، حسن الوجه، والراجح أنه أبيض اللون، وقد قيل:أسمر اللون.[2]


*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*إسلامه

أسلم عثمان بن عفان في أول الإسلام قبل دخول محمد بن عبد الله صلى الله عليه وسلم دار الأرقم، وكان عمره قد تجاوز الثلاثين. دعاه أبو بكر الصديق إلى الإسلام قائلاً له: ويحك يا عثمان واللَّه إنك لرجل حازم ما يخفى عليك الحق من الباطل، هذه الأوثان التي يعبدها قومك، أليست حجارة صماء لا تسمع ولا تبصر ولا تضر ولا تنفع‏؟‏ فقال‏:‏ بلى واللَّه إنها كذلك. قال أبو بكر‏:‏ هذا محمد بن عبد الله قد بعثه اللَّه برسالته إلى جميع خلقه، فهل لك أن تأتيه وتسمع منه‏؟‏ فقال‏:‏ نعم‏. وفي الحال مرَّ رسول اللَّه فقال‏:‏ ‏‏يا عثمان أجب اللَّه إلى جنته فإني رسول اللَّه إليك وإلى جميع خلقه‏‏.‏ قال ‏:‏ فواللَّه ما ملكت حين سمعت قوله أن أسلمت، وشهدت أن لا إله إلا اللَّه وحده لا شريك له، وأن محمداً عبد الله ورسوله [3].
كان عثمان أول مهاجر إلى أرض الحبشة لحفظ الإسلام ثم تبعه سائر المهاجرين إلى أرض الحبشة. ثم هاجر الهجرة الثانية إلى المدينة المنورة.
تزوج عثمان رقية بنت رسول الله محمد بن عبد الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهاجرت معه إلى الحبشة وإلى المدينة وكان يقال‏:‏ "أحسن زوجين رآهما إنسان رقية وعثمان". ثم إنها مرضت أثناء غزوة بدر فلم يشهد عثمان رضي الله عنه غزوة بدر لتمريضه رقيه فبشره رسول الله أن له أجر رجلاً شهد بدراً وسهمه. لما ماتت رقيه حزن عليها حزناً شديداً فزوّجه الرسول من أختها أم كلثوم لذلك لقّب بـ "ذي النورين" لأنه تزوج من بنتى رسول الله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم. وكان رسول اللَّه يثق به ويحبه ويكرمه لحيائه وأخلاقه وحسن عشرته وما كان يبذله من المال لنصرة المسلمين والذين امنزا بالله، وبشّره بالجنة كأبي بكر وعمر وعلي وبقية العشرة، وأخبره بأنه سيموت شهيداً.
استخلفه رسول اللَّه صلى الله عليه وسلم على المدينة في غزوته إلى ذات الرقاع وإلى غطفان، وكان محبوباً من قريش، وكان حليمًا، رقيق العواطف، كثير الإحسان‏.‏ وكانت العلاقة بينه وبين أبي بكر وعمر وعليّ على أحسن ما يرام، ولم يكن من الخطباء، وكان أعلم الصحابة بالمناسك، حافظاً للقرآن، ولم يكن بل كان يأكل اللين من الطعام‏.‏
*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*زوجات عثمان

[عدل]قبل إسلامه
أم عمرو بنت جندب الدوسية، أنجبت منه: عمرو وخالد وأبان وعمر ومريم.
فاطمة بنت الوليد، أنجبت منه: وليد وسعيد وأم سعيد. عمرو كان أكبر أبناء عثمان وفي فترة ما قبل الإسلام كان يعرف عثمان بأبي عمرو.
[عدل]بعد إسلامه
رقية بنت محمد ابنة الرسول, وقد أنجبت عبد الله بن عثمان, ولكنه توفي مبكراً, وكان يسمى بأبي عبد الله بعد إسلامه.
أم كلثوم بنت محمد ثاني بنات الرسول, ولم تنجب لعثمان, تزوجها بعد وفاة رقية.
فاختة بنت غزوان، تزوجها بعد وفاة أم كلثوم، أنجبت له عبد الله بن عثمان الصغير, وقد توفي صغير السن [4].
أم البنين بنت عيينة بن حصن، تزوجها بعد وفاة أم كلثوم، أنجبت له عبد الملك بن عثمان، وقد مات صغيرا.
رملة بنت شيبة، أنجبت له عائشة وأم أبان وأم عمرو بنت عثمان.
نائلة بنت الفرافصة، أنجبت له: أم خالد، أم أبان الصغرى وأروى. وولدت له ابنته مريم كما قال ابن الجوزي وابن سعد، وقال آخرون مريم ليست ابنتها. قال ابن الجوزي: ومريم أمها نائلة بنت الفرافصة [4].
*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*عثمان بن عفان فى العهدالنبوى
عثمان وجيش العسرة
يقال لغزوة تبوك غزوة العُسرة، مأخوذة من قول الله في القرآن‏:‏ ِ لَقَد تَّابَ الله عَلَى النَّبِيِّ وَالْمُهَاجِرِينَ وَالأَنصَارِ الَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوهُ فِي سَاعَةِ الْعُسْرَة
ندب رسول اللَّه الناس إلى الخروج وأعلمهم المكان الذي يريد ليتأهبوا لذلك، وبعث إلى مكة وإلى قبائل العرب يستنفرهم وأمر الناس بالصدقة، وحثهم على النفقة والحملان، فجاءوا بصدقات كثيرة فجهَّز عثمان ثلث الجيش جهزهم بتسعمائة وخمسين بعيرًا وبخمسين فرسًا‏.‏ قال ابن إسحاق‏:‏ أنفق عثمان في ذلك الجيش نفقة عظيمة لم ينفق أحد مثلها‏.‏ وقيل‏:‏ جاء عثمان بألف دينار في كمه حين جهز جيش العُسرة فنثرها في حجر رسول الله.‏‏
[عدل]بئر رومة
واشترى بئر رومة بعشرين ألف درهم من رجل من بني غفار من قبيلة كنانة وقيل من رجل من قبيلة مزينة وقيل من اليهود، وجعلها للمسلمين. كان رسول اللَّه قد قال: من حفر بئر رومة فله الجنة.
[عدل]توسعة المسجد النبوى
كان المسجد النبوي على عهد رسول اللَّه مبنيًَّا باللبن وسقفه الجريد، وعمده خشب النخل، فلم يزد فيه أبو بكر شيءًا وزاد فيه عمرًا وبناه على بنائه في عهد رسول اللَّه باللبن والجريد وأعاد عمده خشبًا، ثم غيَّره عثمان، فزاد فيه زيادة كبيرة، وبنى جداره بالحجارة المنقوشة والفضة، وجعل عمده من حجارة منقوشة وسقفه بالساج، وجعل أبوابه على ما كانت أيام عمر ستة أبواب‏.‏
[عدل]عثمان وغزوة بدر
لما خرج المسلمون لغزوة بدر كانت زوجة عثمان السيدة رقية بنت رسول الله مريضة بمرض الحصبة ولزمت الفراش، في الوقت الذي دعا فيه رسول الله للخروج لملاقاة القافلة، وسارع عثمان للخروج مع رسول الله، إلا انه تلقى أمرًا بالبقاء إلى جانب زوجته رقية لتمريضها، وامتثل لهذا الأمر بنفس راضية وبقي إلى جوارها، إلى ان توافاها الله. وعن عثمان بن عبد الله بن موهب قال: جاء رجل من مصر حج البيت فقال: يا ابن عمر إني سائلك عن شيء فحدثني أنشدك الله بحرمة هذا البيت، هل تعلم أن عثمان تغيب عن بدر فلم يشهدها؟ فقال: نعم، ولكن أما تغيبه عن بدر فإنه كانت تحته بنت رسول الله فمرضت، فقال له رسول الله: «لك أجر رجل شهد بدرا وسهمه».
*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*عثمان بن عفان في عهدي أبو بكر وعمر
كان شأنه شأن كثير من الصحابة المبشرين بالجنة، حيث رفض الخليفان ان يكون لهم دور مع الجيوش لحاجتهما مشورة كبار الصحابة في المدينة ومنهم عثمان بن عفان.
كان له دور في اختيار عمر بن الخطاب خليفة لابى بكر الصديق عندما استشاره أبا بكر الصديق في امر تولية عمر فقال عثمان : ذلك رجل سره أفضل من علانيته، كتب وصية ابى بكر في ذلك بنفسه.


*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*
[عدل]توليه الخلافة
ولي عثمان الخلافة وعمره 68 عامًا ،وقد تولى الخلافة بعد مقتل عمر بن الخطاب، وفي اختياره للخلافة قصة تعرف بقصة الشورى وهي أنه لما طعن عمر بن الخطاب دعا ستة أشخاص من الصحابة وهم: علي بن أبي طالب وعثمان بن عفان وعبد الرحمن بن عوف وسعد بن أبي وقاص والزبير بن العوام وطلحة بن عبيد الله ليختاروا من بينهم خليفة. وذهب المدعوون إلى لقاء عمر إلا طلحة بن عبيد الله فقد كان في سفر وأوصاهم باختيار خليفة من بينهم في مدة أقصاها ثلاثة أيام من وفاته حرصاً على وحدة المسلميـن.
بدأ عبد الرحمن بن عوف اتصالاته ومشاوراته فور انتهاء اجتماع المرشحين الستة صباح يوم الأحد، واستمرت مشاوراته واتصالاته ثلاثة أيام كاملة، حتى فجر يوم الأربعاء الرابع من محرم وهو موعد انتهاء المهلة التي حددها لهم عمر، وبدأ عبد الرحمن بعلي بن أبي طالب فقال له: إن لم أبايعك فأشر عليَّ، فمن ترشح للخلافة؟ قال علي: عثمان بن عفان، وذهب عبد الرحمن إلى عثمان وقال له: إن لم أبايعك، فمن ترشيح للخلافة؟ فقال عثمان: علي بن أبي طالب ،وذهب ابن عوف بعد ذلك إلى الصحابة الآخرين واستشارهم، وكان يشاور كل من يلقاه في المدينة من كبار الصحابة وأشرافهم، ومن أمراء الأجناد، ومن يأتي للمدينة، وشملت مشاورته النساء في خدورهن، وقد أبدين رأيهن، كما شملت الصبيان والعبيد في المدينة، وكانت نتيجة مشاورات عبد الرحمن بن عوف أن معظم المسلمين كانوا يشيرون بعثمان بن عفان، ومنهم من كان يشير بعلي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنهم.
يذكر بعض المؤرخين أن بعض الصفات الإيجابية الموجودة في عثمان، كالجود والكرم والحياء الشديد، تصلح لمؤمن مثالي يستحق الجنة، وقد توفرت في الصحابي الجليل عثمان بن عفان الصفات القيادية التي مكنته من خوض غمار الفتوحات الإسلامية بل وتطوير الترسانة العسكرية الإسلامية لتضم أول اسطول حربي مقاتل اثبت النجاعة الكاملة في حرب الصواري.. لكن القرابة الأموية استغلت هذه الصفات لمصلحتها ومكانتها، مقابل أجيال من الصحابة وغيرهم وجدوا أنفسهم بلا دور، مع الحاجة الماسة لأدوارهم في الدولة الشاسعة، مما أدى إلى نشوء شيء من المعارضة الرمزية تطور فيما بعد وتفاقم، بدل مؤسسة الشورى التي كان من المفروض تأسيسها ليمارسون دوراً استشارياً لمساعدة عثمان في تولية الأمور، خاصة مع كبر عمر عثمان وكثر حجم الدولة6. يأخذ الشيعة على الخليفة عثمان أنه ولى الكثير من اقاربه على الأمصار وتجاهل الصحابة الأحق. وهذا كان السبب الأهم في مقتل عثمان ، بينما ينكر السنة أن يكون عثمان ولى اقاربه من بني أمية ويقولون أن هؤلاء الولاة ولاهم عمر بن الخطاب في عهده وهم كالتالي:
معاوية بن أبي سفيان
عبد الله بن عامر بن كريز
الوليد بن عقبة
سعيد بن العاص
عبد الله بن سعد بن أبي السرح
مروان بن الحكم


*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*الفتوحات في عهد عثمان
من أهم أعمال عثمان فتح مرو وتركيا وتوسيع الدولة الإسلامية وفتحت في أيام خلافة عثمان الإسكندرية ثم أرمينية والقوقاز وخراسان وكرمان وسجستان وإفريقية وقبرص. وتمت في عهده توسعة المسجد النبوي عام 29ــ30 هـ، وقد أنشأ أول أسطول بحري إسلامي لحماية الشواطيء الإسلامية من هجمات البيزنطيين. وكان من أهم إنجازاته جمع كتابة القرآن الكريم الذي كان قد بدء بجمعه في عهد الخليفة أبي بكر الصديق. وجمع القرآن الكريم في مصحف مكتوب برسمه إلى الوقت الحالي.


*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*جمعه للقرأن الكريم في مصحف واحد
في عهده أنتشر الإسلام في بلاد كبيرة وتفرق الصحابة مما أدى إلى ظهور قرائات متعددة وأنتشرت لهجات مختلفة فكان الخوف من أختلاف كتابة القران، وتغير لهجته جمع عثمان المسلمين على لغة قريش أي لهجة قريش وهي لهجة العرب. وتكتب الكتابة للقرآن بلسان العرب ويسمى (مصحف عثمان) أو المصحف الامام.


*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*فتنة مقتل عثمان هي أولى الفتن التي وقعت في الدولة الإسلامية، وتعرف كذلك بـالفتنة الأولى، وهي بداية لأحداث جسيمة عُرفت في التاريخ الإسلامي بـالفتنة الكبرى. أدت إلى مقتل الخليفة عثمان بن عفان في سنة 35 هـ، ثم تسببت في حدوث اضطرابات واسعة في الدولة الإسلامية طوال خلافة علي بن أبي طالب.
في شـوال سنة 35 من الهجرة النبوية، رجعت الفرقة التي أتت من مصر وادعوا أنهم وجدوا كتابًا مع البريد يأمر بقتل زعماء أهل مصر، وأنكر عثمان إرسال الكتاب، لكنهم حاصروه في داره عشرين - أو أربعين - يومًا، ومنعوه من الصلاة بالمسجد، بل وحتى منعوا وصول الماء إليه. وكان الصحابة على أهبة الاستعداد للفتك بهؤلاء المتمردين والقضاء عليهم، ولكن عثمان أمرهم بعدم القتال، وشدّد عليهم في ذلك.
أورد الحافظ ابن حجر من طريق كنانة مولى صفية بنت حييّ قال: «قد خرج من الدار أربعة نفر من قريش مضروبين محمولين، كانو يدرؤون عن عثمان». فذكر الحسن بن علي وعبد الله بن الزبير وابن حاطب ومروان بن الحكم. قلت: «فهل تدمّى (أي تلطخ وتلوث) محمد بن أبي بكر من دمه بشيء؟». قال: «معاذ الله! دخل عليه، فقال له عثمان: لستَ بصاحبي، وكلّمه بكلامٍ، فخرج ولم يُرزَ (أي لم يُصَب) من دمه بشيء». قلت: «فمن قتله؟». قال: «رجلٌ من أهل مصر يقال له: جبلة[1]، فجعل يقول: «أنا قاتل نعثل» (يقصد عثمان). قلت: «فأين عثمان يومئذ؟». قال: «في الدار»[2]. وقال كنانة كذلك: «رأيت قاتل عثمان في الدار رجلاً أسود من أهل مصر يقال له: جبلة، باسط يديه، يقول: أنا قاتل نعثل»[3]. وعن أبي سعيد مولى أبي أسيد الأنصاري قال: «دخل عليه رجلٌ من بني سَدوس يقال له: الموت الأسود، فخنقه، وخنقه قبل أن يُضرَب بالسيف، فقال: والله ما رأيتُ شيءًا ألين من خناقه، لقد خنقته حتى رأيت نفسه مثل الجان تردّد في جسده» [4].
وممن ساهم في قتله: قتيرة بن حمران، والغافقي بن حرب, وسودان بن حمران, وكنانة بن بشر بن عتاب. وقد ثبت يقينًا أن أحدًا من الصحابة لم يَرْضَ بما حلّ بعثمان، فضلاً أن يكون قد أعان على قتله. فقد ثبت عن الحسن البصري - وهو شاهد عيان، وكان عمره وقت الفتنة أربع عشرة سنة – عندما سُئِل: «أكان فيمن قتل عثمان أحدٌ من المهاجرين والأنصار؟». فقال: «لا، كانو أعلاجًا من أهل مصر»[4]. وكذلك الثابت الصحيح عن قيس بن أبي حازم أن الذين قتلو عثمان ليس فيهم من الصحابة أحد[5].
اقتحم المتآمرون دار عثمان من الخلف (من دار أبي حزم الأنصاري)، وهجموا عليه وهو يقرأ القرآن، وأكبّت عليه زوجته نائلة لتحميه بنفسها، لكنهم ضربوا يدها بالسيف فقُطعت أصابعها، وتمكنوا من عثمان فضربوه بالسيف، فسال دمه على المصحف الذي كان يقرأ منه، ومات شهيدًا في صبيحة عيد الأضحى سنة 35 هـ، ودفن بـالبقيع. وكانت هذه شرارة نشوب فتن وحروب أخرى عديدة، مثل حرب الجمل، ومعركة صفين، وبداية ظهور الخوارج.


*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*من أحاديث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في عثمان

قال أبي موسى الأشعري رضي الله عنه كنت مع النبي في حائط من حيطان المدينة فجاء رجل فاستفتح، فقال النبي : إفتح له وبشره بالجنة ففتحت له فإذا هو أبو بكر، فبشرته بما قال رسول الله، فحمد الله. ثم جاء رجل فاستفتح، فقال النبي : إفتح له وبشره بالجنة ففتحت له فإذا هو عمر، فأخبرته بما قال رسول الله، فحمد الله. ثم جاء رجل فاستفتح، فقال لي: إفتح له وبشره بالجنة على بلوى تصيبه، فإذا عثمان. فأخبرته بما قال رسول الله ، فحمد الله ثم قال: الله المستعان صحيح البخاري1	
عن أنس رضي الله عنه قال: صعد النبي أحدا ومعه أبو بكر وعمر وعثمان، فرجف، فقال: اسكن أحد ـ أظنه ضربه برجله ـ فليس عليك إلا نبي وصديق وشهيدان صحيح البخاري2	
عن أبي هريرة أن رسول الله كان على حراء، وأبو بكر، وعمر وعثمان، وعلي وطلحة، والزبير، فتحركت الصخرة، فقال رسول الله : إهدأ فما عليك إلا نبي و صديق و شهيد صحيح مسلم3	
عن أنس ابن مالك قال: أرحم أمتي أبو بكر وأشدها في دين الله عمر، وأصدقها حياء عثمان، وأعلمها بالحلال والحرام معاذ بن جبل، وأقرؤها لكتاب الله أُبَيْ وأعلمها بالفرائض زيد بن ثابت، ولكل أمة أمين وأمين هذه الأمة أبو عبيدة بن الجراحفضائل الصحابة4	
عن ابن عمر قال: ذكر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فتنة، فمر رجل، فقال: يقتل فيها هذا المقنع يومئذ مظلوما، قال: فنظرت، فإذا هو عثمان بن عفان 7.
عن كعب بن عجرة، قال: ذكر فتنة، فقربها فمر رجل مقنع رأسه فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: هذا يومئذ على الهدى، فوثبت فأخذت بضبعي عثمان، ثم استقبلت رسول الله فقلت: هذا؟ قال: هذا8.
عن مرة البهزي قال: كنت عند رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وقال -بهز من رواة الحديث- قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: 'تهيج فتنة كالصياصي، فهذا ومن معه على الحق'. قال: فذهبت فأخذت بمجامع ثوبه، فإذا هو عثمان بن عفان 9.
عن أبي الأشعث قال: قامت خطبة بإيلياء في إمارة معاوية فتكلموا، وكان آخر من تكلم مرة بن كعب فقال: لولا حديث سمعته من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ما قمت، سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يذكر فتنة فقربها فمر رجل مقنع فقال: هذا يومئذ وأصحابه على الحق والهدى، فقلت هذا يا رسول الله ؟ وأقبلت بوجهه إليه فقال: هذا، فإذا هو عثمان
*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*وصلى الله وسلم وبارك وانعم على نبينا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم


*

----------


## اسماعيل

*جزاك الله كل خير اخى محمد احمد ورضى الله عن عثمان بن عفان .
*

----------

